# Watery Eyes....?



## Sissy2010

Anyway, i just got a chihuahua yesterday (sissy 3 year). 
Her eyes seem to water alot. 
is this normal for a chihuahua? 
if so what can i do? 
if not, what is the proper care to take?


----------



## *Princess*

chihuahuas eyes and any small dogs esa re prone to water alot due to the fact that they are so low to the ground and dust. it protects their eyes i believe....

just make sure you keep the eye area clean and if you have a LC chi the make sure it dont matt the fur round her eyes x


----------



## MChis

Some Chi's are prone to having watery eyes. But in my experience if they're fed a great diet the watering will either stop or be very minimum. Milo's eyes watered all the time even on a great kibble (EVO) but as soon as we switched to the raw diet they stopped watering completely. I'm sure the same would have happened if we'd switched to a dehydrated raw like ZiwiPeak or Honest Kitchen (because we tried these foods after switching to raw & the watering didn't return). 

Staining is a whole other issue. If under your Chi's eyes are a brown/copper color it's either the ingredients in their food or an allergy to one of the ingredients in their food. What are you feeding Sissy? That, I believe, will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## michele

Since i changed Lily's diet to "Burns " her eyes don't water anymore


----------



## Natti

Since switching to raw, my two barely have any watering unless its windy. On kibble, they both had pretty bad tearing


----------



## ExoticChis

If switching food is not an option for you, my advice is, try to keep the hair under the eyes trimmed and always clean, my last girl Tess was a LC and her eyes watered bad, I also used a special wipe every few days on her eyes ( I cant remember what they were called)
But you vet should be able to help you.


----------



## pmum

Have heard it is normal in small breeds perhaps especially in
Chi's. They have things on the market for tear stains, etc...
but I just use a warm damp tissue to wipe my lil' guys eyes with.
I could prob. wipe them four times a day... poor lil' guy.
Have also heard if they run too much could be diff. things contributing
to it, one of being on junk dog food. Mine is on the H.K/little Evo.
Right now I'm blaming some of it on the colder weather.
Best luck with your new "Best Fren", Chi's are the ultimate companion
pet imho. 
Blessings.


----------



## Rosa123

MChis said:


> Some Chi's are prone to having watery eyes. But in my experience if they're fed a great diet the watering will either stop or be very minimum. Milo's eyes watered all the time even on a great kibble (EVO) but as soon as we switched to the raw diet they stopped watering completely. I'm sure the same would have happened if we'd switched to a dehydrated raw like ZiwiPeak or Honest Kitchen (because we tried these foods after switching to raw & the watering didn't return).
> 
> Staining is a whole other issue. If under your Chi's eyes are a brown/copper color it's either the ingredients in their food or an allergy to one of the ingredients in their food. What are you feeding Sissy? That, I believe, will make all the difference in the world.


Hello! Could you please give some advice regarding what to include in a raw diet? We have a new Chi and his eyes are very wet - we have continued on the kibble Eucanuba but would be more than happy to give a raw diet. Thanks very much


----------

